

The new Reia: now without rainbow-farting Domo-kuns - pufuwozu
http://www.unlimitednovelty.com/2009/11/new-reia-now-without-rainbow-farting.html

======
pufuwozu
Tony Arcieri (creator of Reia) just created a branch called Neotoma:

<http://github.com/tarcieri/reia/tree/neotoma>

So it looks like he might have changed his mind since this blog post.

------
Semiapies
Best diagram I've seen all week.

